# Toto and Tuffy's New Bike Basket



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I knew Toto would do fine because he has riden with me in the past but Tuffy seemed to like it too!

[attachment=23452:attachment]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

WOW THEY ARE ADORABLE. I just wanna cuddle with them!
















Just adorable, Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute!! I bet you get a lot of attention with them in their little basket!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> So cute!! I bet you get a lot of attention with them in their little basket![/B]


We received a lot of smiles along the bike path. I didn't stay out too long with them, there wasn't a lot of shade.....which is a true but also a good excuse to turn around and go back home and slap myself because of how out of shape I am.

[attachment=23453:attachment]


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, they look so cute


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh riding along a GREAT Lake! They look WONDERFUL! Thank you for sharing such an amazing photo with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What FUN







I hope you all enjoyed your bike ride . Sarah


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cute! Now, which one is which?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toto looks like he's an old hand at this. I remember when you got your first bike basket, Deb! This is a big one to hold two dogs comfortably. No wonder you feel out of shape! LOL!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Very cute! Now, which one is which?[/B]


In the basket photos, Toto is on the left, Tuffy on the right (with the pink harness). 

Brit, thank you thank you thank you! Yes, of course, that is why I felt so out of shape, now there are two dogs in the basket, what was I thinking???


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I knew Toto would do fine because he has riden with me in the past but Tuffy seemed to like it too![/B]


T&T look so cute in their new basket!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They look so cute!!
Where did you get your basket? I want one!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

that is too cute!!









I really don't think I remember HOW to ride a bike it's been that long! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute. And they both look very happy in the bike basket. Way to go Toto and Tuffy!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what an adorable pair they are














adorable pictures and gosh look at them just sitting there enjoying the great outdoors


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I knew Toto would do fine because he has riden with me in the past but Tuffy seemed to like it too!
> 
> [attachment=23452:attachment][/B]


Hey, Toto looks a lot like my Ollie. They look so cute in the basket--and nice basket!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> They look so cute!!
> Where did you get your basket? I want one![/B]


I ordered it from Cynthias Twigs . I ordered the extra-large basket as well as the liner and cushion. I also purchased the additional brace available to support the weight of the basket with them inside of it. You have to call Cynthia and leave a message, the website does not allow for placing orders via the web. The reason is that she will want to know what type of handlebars you have on your bike to ensure that the basket will actually fit. She would rather not have to go through the hassle of someone ordering the basket only to find that your handlebars won't work. 


[attachment=23461:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, they're so cute in the basket. Makes me want a bike with a basket, but I'd probably kill us all.LOL Toto & Tuffy







are adorable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WAY too cute!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I knew Toto would do fine because he has riden with me in the past but Tuffy seemed to like it too!
> 
> [attachment=23452:attachment][/B]



That is too adorable! Your babies are beautiful and they look like they have the life.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is too cute. I bet they have a great time in there.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my that is too cute!!!







They look comfy too.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they both look so adorable in their basket!! They look like they are ready to go!!
I don't think I could get any of mine to stay in a bike basket, they would want to jump out the minute I put them in it, lol.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG Deb!!!! That is adorable!!! They look like they are enjoying themselves!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So fun!! I want a basket too!!!! Looks like a great place for a bike ride. Cute cute babies. So wish I had met up with you at NCMR picnic!</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They do look totally adorable!!!








Andrea


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww i luuuuuv toto and his "concerned" looks, he's a lovie









tuffy looks like a girl at the beach ready to show off her bikini to the boys. how ever do you keep her in line?!?! lol


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> awwww i luuuuuv toto and his "concerned" looks, he's a lovie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.M., I burst out laughing when I read your post. I forgot about his "concerned look" that you always referred to. So, I guess he still has it? Tuffy has no interest in the "other" boys, she adores her big brother and plans to marry him when she gets older. I'm sorry you and Deb couldn't make it to the picnic, you missed Mr. Tinkles (formerly Mr. Humpy) in his Cubs t-shirt. Glad you guys had a good time.

Toto and The Buttercup

[attachment=23497:attachment]

A.M. & The Buttercup (sleeping in)

[attachment=23498:attachment]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i forgot about that pic! LMAO i still dream of moving to your patio. somehow my bedroom window overlooking the wading pool for the dogs just doesn't compare. LOL 

yup, toto still has his perpetual look of concern. which you know i find SO endearing on him!!!!














the buttercup, too


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What adorable little things they are


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Those are definately some cuties.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I LOVE that picture. They are too cute. Looks like a great place to ride, too!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Great pic and adorable dogs!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

They are both sooo cute!







I love that picture!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

That's so cute. Your pic is making me want to go out and buy are bike just so I can ride Eddoe around! He love's cars and boats. i'm sure he'd love bikes too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, look at them, they are so cute







I love the way Toto's head is resting on the basket, way too cute. 

and the picture of A.M. and Buttercup is so cute. buttercup had to have her own pillow?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That basket looks perfect for them.







So cute!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Finally, I ordered this basket - so Atticus and Rugby could be like Toto and Tuffy...
w/out the beach though  I don't know if the boys are excited, but I am!! (I love tax returns!)


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a cute Picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

They do look adorable.

I once crashed a bike while my little Gypsy (long gone) was in a basket.

It happened when someone came around a corner and I had to avoid them and lost my control.

Anyway......I did all I could to protect my dog and I wound up injuring a toe so bad.....I had to go to the ER and get it cleaned and stitched and get a booster tentanus shot!

I had tickets to a concert that night and went to it on crutches!




Safe riding wishes to you!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh wow....what an adorable pic of two cute Malts in a basket. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG! They are both cute! And look at the beach! Oh! I wish I was there too!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

What an adorable picture! They look like they love riding in the basket  So cute.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Finally, I ordered this basket - so Atticus and Rugby could be like Toto and Tuffy...
> w/out the beach though  I don't know if the boys are excited, but I am!! (I love tax returns!)[/B]


Jennifer!! Excellent. Start out slowly. You might even want to begin by just walking your bike with Atticus and Rugby in the basket. I secure both of them in the basket with a short lead. I also "made" an accordian type shade for the basket to help protect them from the sun. I bought an inexpensive piece of material that looks like leather on the outside, soft cloth on the inside. The cover kind of looks like a convertible top. I am a horrible seamstress but somehow I managed to do it. I'll have to dig up the pictures that I took of my little project and post it. I "stuck" Toto and Tuffy in the basket after I made it as it was sitting on the living room carpet. They thought I had lost my mind. They're like "hey, where's the bike? Where's the beach" 

How is Atticus doing these days? Is he totally back to normal? Please give him and Rugby hugs from me.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> They do look adorable.
> 
> I once crashed a bike while my little Gypsy (long gone) was in a basket.
> 
> ...


Oh my! I hope Gypsy wasn't injured when you crashed. I think all of us would put ourselves in harms way to avoid hurting our babies. I use as much caution as I can and only live about 2 blocks from the bike path (off street) but accidents can happen no matter where you ride.


----------

